# ToolsDelivered.com??



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone out there ordered anything from this site??

ToolsDelivered.com

I am looking for a good inch pound torque wrench by CDI and their price beat everyone else by about $25. I am asking because usually if something seems too good to be true, it usually is. The return policy is pretty strict but I can understand that to a point. They don't list any sort of address although based upon shipping ETA maps, you can guess they are in NW Missouri.

Do we have a sponsor here that sells hand tools??

Any feedback appreciated.....


----------

